# [Risolto] Gnome 3 non funziona.

## Meconiotronic

Avevo provato a installarlo da overlay, però quando accedevo vedevo solo l'immagine di background, niente icone ne barre.

Ho visto che adesso è stato aggiunto al portage tree, l'ho installato ma ho lo stesso problema. Ho creato un nuovo utente per avere una home vuota dalle configurazioni accedo con l'utente appena creato ma nulla. sempre quello sfondo blu a righe e basta.

Succede anche a voi?Last edited by Meconiotronic on Sat Jan 21, 2012 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spillo

Non uso ancora Gnome 3, ma hai provato ad entrare nella modalità classica? quella con le due barre di gnome... Gnome shell ha qualche problema con nvidia mi pare...

----------

## Meconiotronic

Guarda uso kdm, quando portage mi ha avvertito che c'erano update anche nelle configurazioni ho dato l'etc-update mi sembra che tra gli update c'era anche qualche configurazione riguardante i login manager però in kdm ho un unica voce "Gnome" cmq si ho nvidia credi che potrebbe essere quello il problema?

----------

## spillo

Guarda qui http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-3.2-upgrade.xml

su nvidia dice 

```
Under some versions of x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers, GNOME Shell system tray shows graphical corruption (all icons are rendered identically). This problem is fixed in driver versions 280.13 and newer.

All versions of x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers are incompatible with GNOME's color management support. This is because GNOME's color management code relies on XRandR, and NVIDIA's support for XRandR is currently incomplete. There is no workaround at this time.

As reported in bug #375615, for some people, certain versions of x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (275.28, 280.13, and 285.03 are known to be affected) cause some Gtk+ applications to hang when terminating. One effect of this is to make GDM freeze after the password has been entered; similarly, GNOME will freeze when logging out. The affected versions of nvidia-drivers have been masked. To prevent this problem, make sure to use an unmasked driver version, for example 275.09.07 or 285.05.09. 
```

Prova ad usare gdm comunque, vedi che ti dice...

EDIT: nella stessa pagina, poco più sotto, ti dice come avviare alla vecchia maniera

----------

## Meconiotronic

Provato entrambe le soluzioni anche il login safe non c'è verso. Ho seguito la guida e sono sicuro di averlo installato bene ormai sono diversi anni che uso gentoo. :Sad:  peccato campo su Kde però ogni tanto lo avviavo volentieri.

----------

## spillo

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Provato entrambe le soluzioni anche il login safe non c'è verso. Ho seguito la guida e sono sicuro di averlo installato bene ormai sono diversi anni che uso gentoo. peccato campo su Kde però ogni tanto lo avviavo volentieri.

 Ho provato ad installarlo, a parte il fatto che molte cose non mi funzionavano... Il problema di nvidia con i giusti driver e la giusta versione di xorg (le ultime stable) dovrebbe essere risolto, eppure anche a me succede come te, anche ricompilando gmd con la USE -gnome-shell

Però la shell sono riuscito ad avviarla, prova anche tu per vedere se il problema è lo stesso del mio: cambia tty e dai DISPLAY=:0 gnome-shell --replace, dovrebbe partire. Aggiornami, vediamo se incontri i miei stessi problemi dopo...

----------

## Ic3M4n

Avevo letto un po' di tempo fa di un problema simile legato alla lingua non correttamente configurata, purtroppo non riesco a risalire alla fonte adesso. Però magari come indizio ti può bastare. Hai provato ad avviarlo in inglese?

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ecco la mia configurazione di GDM:

[ebuild   R   ~] gnome-base/gdm-3.2.1.1-r1  USE="consolekit gnome-shell introspection ipv6 tcpd xklavier -accessibility -debug -fprint -gnome-keyring (-selinux) -smartcard -test -xinerama" 0 kB

Era già abilitata di default la gnome shell. Poi per la lingua non saprei come fare visto che il sistema non mi parte non so come cambiarla.

Seguendo la guida:

/usr/libexec/gnome-session-check-accelerated-helper

gnome-session-is-accelerated: Zaphod mode not supported.

Sarà questo il problema?

----------

## Ic3M4n

cos'hai in /etc/env.d/02locale o come l'hai chiamato sul tuo pc?

qualcosa di questo tipo?

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="it_IT.UTF-8" 

```

nel caso hai provato a rimettere tutto a LANG="C"? poi un env-update e dovresti essere a posto. già che ci sei controlla di avere configurato correttamente /etc/locale.gen, dovresti avere le stesse impostazioni che hai in /etc/env.d/02locale. nel caso decommenta quello che ti serve e riesegui locale-gen

----------

## Meconiotronic

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C" 

Ho provato anche a mettere la localizzazione eng GB... Aggiornando l'ambiente... Nulla

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ho visto troppo ed ho deciso di rimuoverlo completamente tanto ero nervoso.

Non partiva no? Oggi mi sono accorto che quando uscivo da kde per spegnere il computer kde si chiudeva e in background per 10 seondi c'era il desktop di gnome funzionante fino a quando non veniva killato anche lui dal poweroff (IO NON AVEVO NEANCHE PROVATO A FARLO PARTIRE IN QUELLA SESSIONE) 

A quel punto penso "parte in concomitanza con kde riprovo a farlo partire" Nulla solito desktop a strisce senza icone:

cd /usr/portage/gnome-base

emerge -C *

cd /usr/portage/gnome-extra

emerge -C *

Ho cancellato tutte le configurazioni di gnome e programmi dalla home e ora sto reinstallando la versione 2.

----------

## spillo

Quindi è quello il comando per disinstallarlo tutto? Mannaggia, io ho fatto un tale casino per riuscirci :/

----------

## k01

 *spillo wrote:*   

> Quindi è quello il comando per disinstallarlo tutto?

 

in realtà è più che altro un comodo trucchetto che non avevo mai considerato   :Laughing:    in teoria se tutto funziona correttamente basta unmergere l'ebuild che si è aggiunto al world file e dare un depclean

----------

## marcospino

Ho compilato gnome3 in questi giorni utilizzando l'ottima guida che trovate  all'indirizzo  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HOWTO_Gnome_3

In particolare NON ho settato la use "-introspection" (anche se era azione consigliata in molti forum) e ho installato anche gnome-fallback. Non sono riuscito in alcun modo ad avere gnome con l'accelerazione , ma gnome-fallback funziona egregiamente. Problemi di compatibilità con la mia scheda nvidia gforce 7300le?....boh.

PS: per impostare la sessione come gnome-fallback è necessario dare il  comando 

```

 gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session session-name gnome-fallback

```

per ogni utente, il famoso autoriconoscimento hardware non funziona   :Sad: 

successivamente ho "rifinito" cambiando i font come descritto in guida http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/howtos/gnome-3.2-upgrade.xml

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ah boh io ho una nvidia 8800 gts 512. Compiz e tutte le app 3d mi hanno sempre funzionato egregiamente. Come te ho seguito la guida anche per il fallback ma è stato un disastro. Ve l'ho detto addirittura mi invadeva kde in background ma se provavo a farlo partire non funzionava nulla.

----------

## riverdragon

@marcospino: installa i driver 290.10, fino alla versione precedente con la mia 7400 (sorella della tua) non funzionava nulla e dovevo usare i 173.

@Meconiotronic: prova a cambiare versione dei driver, io ho avuto problemi fino ad un mese fa, passa ai legacy e guarda se cambia qualcosa.

----------

## Meconiotronic

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 290.10

      Latest version installed: 290.10

Li avevo anche io. Cmq si proverò i legacy ma tra qualche tempo quando lo gnome 3 di Gentoo sarà un po' più maturo.

----------

## marcospino

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> @marcospino: installa i driver 290.10, fino alla versione precedente con la mia 7400 (sorella della tua) non funzionava nulla e dovevo usare i 173.
> 
> .....
> 
> 

 

hei! ho aggiornato il driver a 290.10 e ora tutto funziona! grazie 1000 riverdragon!

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ho fatto un altra prova adattando le opzioni di questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-900818-start-0.html

Alla fine e` partito ma con questi problemi....

Che pa..e

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/img0224sq.jpg/

Gnome panel funziona e anche quel quarto di desktop va, ma una cosa del genere non l`avevo mai vista...

----------

## Meconiotronic

Risolto, ho riabilitato la grafica normale non failsafe. Inspiegabilmente ora funge tutto ma alla grande poi.

----------

## spillo

Dato che anche io son passato a gnome 3 con shell, visto che ventuali ricerche su google portano anche a questo topic, volevo dire che una volta completata l'installazione entravo in gnome senza accelerazione grafica e con l'utilizzo del driver gallium, nonostante il driver nvidia fosse caricato (ho una gtx9800+), il problema era semplicemente risolvibile usando

```
eselect opengl set
```

----------

